# Heartbroken and confused can anyone help? - 28 follies but no eggs at EC :(



## *Memma* (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi 

I am not sure if I'm posting in the right place but I am a loss today  Everything was going smoothly for 1st ICSI until yesterday.  D/R was fine and stimming went well.  Had 2 scans showing about 28 follies and were all good to go for EC yesterday.  Had HCG Booster Sunday night.

As I was coming round from EC I had to be told that none of the follies had eggs to collect.  I'm so heartbroken.  Bloods came back fine so it's unexplained.

I took the HCG straight from the fridge and am wondering whether this was the wrong thing to do?? Hope I didn't ruin it!

Also am paranoid they won't let me try again as I had no eggs for no reason 

Anyone else had this and been able to try again? I so want to go again as I know little miracles can happen.  I'm 28 and don't want to give up yet.

IDP and I live away from my family and friends so we are feeling very isolated and lonely right now 

Memma
xxx


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

oh hun
what a horrible thing to happen.........   im really sorry..afraid i cant offer you any words of wisdom but just wabted to send a    hopefully your clinic can maybe shed some light on this strange situation though if you do a search i imagine someone else will have been in the same boat at some point.
lots of love xx


----------



## babylove (May 25, 2006)

OMG! hun thats really awful for you..i also dont have nay words of wisdom but didnt want to read and run..hope you can be able to go again and that things will go well..sending you loads of  


babylove
xxxxxx


----------



## canoworms (Sep 6, 2007)

I can imagine how let down you're feeling right now.

I doubt you did anything wrong with your trigger.

Is is possible that your body released the eggs too early, so there weren't any to collect? Your clinic will hopefully have some answers for you    

xx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

So sorry you have gone through this.  Something similar happened to me.  I had around 20 follies and at EC ended up with 2 eggs only one mature one.  The clinic said that it was very unusual.  They thought I had not taken my hcg trigger shot, but I had which was proven with a blood test.  They said they only see something like this once every 18m.  Basically they thought mine was one of 2 things.  I have pcos and so they were cautious of ohss and so triggered me and arranged EC once my follies had reached the average size for maturation, but it seems mine need to be a lot bigger before they are mature enough to pop.  The other suggestion was that I did not react to the hcg shot.

My consul spoke to a leading ovarian function specialist and we had a very creative cycle plan drawn up for my next ivf.............................................................................................


didn't need it got a miracle bfp the day I was due to start the 2nd cycle

At your follwo up ask lots and lots of questions as to what happened

good luck

strawbs xx


----------



## dubchick (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi Memma,

The very same thing happened to me on our 1st ivf. There were 23 follies but at ec there were no eggs.  The clinic told me at the time that there is a small % that this may happen.

What type of trigger shot did you use? and how much?

Just to let you know that our 2nd ec was successful , they changed the meds protocol and the type of trigger shot to use. 

I totally understand how you feel, and I hope your clinic can sort this out for your next try 

Take care

dubchick


----------

